# Four shots and nothing....



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well this weekend I had two awesome stalks. Both were on hogs, but hey, I like the meat. 

First one was at my buds place. Running a bit late Saturday morning I was burning it down the road to my stand when I see something step out of the cotton some 100yds out. Couldn't tell if it was deer or what, due to the fog, till the second one came out and I was about 60yds away. I slammed on the brakes of the golf cart and went into ninja mode. 

After closing the distance there were close to a dozen 50 - 80 pounders out on the road, and with all the eyes, one had to see me. Then it was like one after another looking up to see his bud hauling it off to cover, and they would follow suit. I was down to the last two of them when I managed to close the gap to 35yds. The last one stopped just long enough when I drew, for me to settle and put my FMJ right through him. He turned and ran out into the cotton, circles around and came right at me at full speed. As I drew the second arrow all I could see was the tops of the cotton swishing to and fro, as he was coming in fast, and when he cleared it at around 10yds, I let it fly . I watched it skip across the road right where he was, and he disappeared into the ditch and was gone. 

Similar thing yesterday on my place. Headed out just as it was light enough to see the leaves on the ground under foot. The hogs were right behind the house and were moving back down to the swamp. I could just make out their shape in the darkness as I made my way down and across the pasture to cut them off. Twice I thought I had them pinned down, and one of the dozen or so either scented me or caught my movement and they turned and kept heading down the hill. I knew they would be crossing from one tree line to the swamp just not sure so I kept up the pace with them listening as they made their way through the underbrush some 50 or so yards away. I finally was within 30 yards of where they usually go into the swamp and I set up behind some goat weed. I was waiting for them to cross just below me with an arrow knocked up and ready. All of a sudden, as I sat there waiting, they start popping out right on top of me at about 5 yards. I drew on the first decent sized one that popped out but it made an about face and left the area with, at that point, hogs going everywhere. There I was trying to get a pin on this one, then that one, then the next one as they were coming out of the 3' tall goat weed like fire ants out of a mound. Well I managed to loose one arrow nock another and make a wild shot on the last one coming through. 

In both hunts I connected with at least one hog, and with the fat closing the holes up they both made it to who knows where. I realize that neither of the shots was perfect, but whats a fellow to do?

I just can't get it in my head that there is a hog that close and I am supposed to wait till the shot is just so and so. I like bowhunting and the challenge it presents, but this hog stuff is starting to get under my skin. It won't take but a couple more like this and the bow will be hanging in the closet and the smoke pole will be out for blood.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Get a pistol. LOL! Hogs are arrow theives. We were figuring out the price of an arrow. broadhead-$9 arrow-$6 lighted nock-$20 total 1 arrow $35.(of course prices will vary) I'm not so sure I want to see a pig running off with my arrow in his side.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Hogs are tough for sure! As brother Bucksnort points out they will steal your arrows and not bring them back. BTW what kind of broadhead are you using? I've found that a good 3 blade will cause enough of a hole most of the time you will get a bloodtrail.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hogs are tough! I have shot 3 total with my bow (only one this year), and only found 1. I hit it perfect, lots of blood, and it still ran what seemed like forever.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

If you don't hit a hog just right, meaning low and tight, you have good chance of not finding them. It is not enough to "just get an arrow in them", like some of my friends think. If you hit them high, forget about it. Even if you hit them perfectlly, it can be a challenge sometimes.

If you are shooting at moving targets in thick grass/cotton, you are already in a difficult position.

Hey, I love to bowhunt, but if you want to get rid of some hogs or get meat for the freezer...then there is nothing wrong with taking out a more effective weapon and putting some down.

Bowhunting is suppose to be more challenging, frustrating, and rewarding....but a lot of opportunities go by waiting on the good shot .

My youngest and I watched a cull 6 pt for almost an hour yesterday and never took the shot because he never have just the right angle and distance. That is just the way it goes.

Sorry you lost your pigs...but they are making more of them this very minute.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I have learned the hard way on Hawgz too, i dug deeper into thier anatomy and realized that thier Boiler room sits very low -since then i try to blow the heart to pieces and it works well! Blow the heart up and they don't go far and the blood trail is Very easy to follow!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well the good news is, all arrows were recovered. The hogs I DID hit, didn't put up much resistance to the 245fps, 600gr FMJ's tipped with Slick Trick Magnums. I also couldn't tell you on either one, exactly WHERE I hit. 

I had a blast on both hunts. Just was sharing with you all, and Bucksnort, trust me, I usually never leave home with out a big one. 

Bountyhunter, I have several with my bow from stalks and a stand. I usually use the Slick Trick Razor Trick, with my regular arrows. The arrows I have been using so far this year I built especially for some bigger hogs we have see signs of. I wanted something that I felt would wreak havoc on them with me on the ground. I didn't want to hit one and it be like a Matador sticking the bull with the teaser dart. Some of the places we stalk them thee ain't a tree big enough or limb low enough, and I ain't as agile as I once was.

On Saturday, I was hoping to make it into my stand on my bud's place to hopefully get a shot at one of two awesome bucks I saw last season. I was also once told if I let them go by unscathed on that place, I might not get to come back. LOL 

On my place I was REALLY hoping to slip down the hill and possibly get a shot on a yote. We heard over a dozen of them up there weekend before last and I would LOVE to let the air out of one with my bow. I just happened to catch the hogs first.

Don't get me wrong in the first post, I like the challenge, I also realize the limitations, but I refuse to let a hog within range get by without at least flinging something it's way, right, wrong, arrow or lead. 

Those ST Mag's do make a good hole, but as mentioned I wasn't totally on top of things, especially when they were all going every which a way. But when they are that close, I ain't gonna stand there and just watch them run off. LOL I would have bet it would have been a great video yesterday with so many going different directions and me trying to pick which hog and which pin. LOL


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

i love to bow hunt also but last year i shot several hogs w/ my bow. but it got real expensive quick. most of the arrows whould go about 3/4 thru and when the hog whould run by a tree snap $$$. so i started using a gun


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Shoot for the lungs if you get them both it cant make it far.

This one made it 10 yards


----------

